# How do you like yours?



## JustBen (14 Nov 2013)

No relation to woodworking what so ever but hey.

I spend 45+ hours a week on the road and as such take sandwiches everyday.
As much as I'd like a sausage/bacon nutty every day, it would get expensive.

So..... What do you have in yours?

Inspire me......

.....or..... Inspire me to drop hints to SWMBO....

Shhh...... Don't tell her I said that.


----------



## stevebuk (14 Nov 2013)

tuna salad with crispy lettuce and mayo, lovely and healthy too..


----------



## paul saunders (14 Nov 2013)

Cheese and onion mmmmmmmmmmmmm =P~ =P~


----------



## Kalimna (14 Nov 2013)

Recently I have been favouring the crusty loaf from Morrisons, sliced and taking a little soft cheese (nice gorgonzola, waterloo, that sort of thing) or pork rillettes to slather on at work.
Failing that, you cant go wrong with lime pickle, ham, lettuce, (butter), and a little strong cheddar.

Choice of bread? Granary, sourdough or ciabatta.

Adam


----------



## heatherw (14 Nov 2013)

lettuce with brie,

avocado, strong cheddar and lettuce (the avocado takes the place of butter in all these)

avocado and marmite  

avocado and jamon serrano

jamon serrano, cheese and a bit of olive oil on the bread

philadelpha, lettuce and walnuts

tomato and cheese, especially blue cheese, and lettuce to make it crunchy

No butter in any of these, don't need it with the other ingredients, all in crusty bread, baguette or ciabatta

I'm hungry now, have to go and raid the larder.....


----------



## lanemaux (15 Nov 2013)

When I was a young ne'erdowell , I hung about an old Italians billiard hall. The proprietor , a mr. Rose, taught me of this sandwich . On a fresh Pannini roll place the following . 
Genoa Salami 
Provalone cheese 
mortadella 
Hot Cappicola 
Lettuce (your choice here) 
tomato 
Mustard 
This will in no manner help your budget amigo , but , it is a lovely sandwich. I'm not sure why it tastes as good as it does , something about this combo just "works" . You can trust me on this.


----------



## DrPhill (15 Nov 2013)

One I like is smoked mackerel 'pate'. Just use a fork to mash smoked mackerel into a mush with olive oil or mayonaise.
Tasty, and cheaper than the supermarket fillings.


----------



## Racers (15 Nov 2013)

I make a batch of Cheese and picked finger chilli's bung them in the freezer and take a pack out each day, to make it interesting I load one up with loads of chillies and play Russian roulette not knowing when it will take my head off.

Pete


----------



## Harbo (15 Nov 2013)

Turkey, crispy bacon and avocado with a dash of mayonnaise on your choice of bread.

Smoked salmon with soft cheese.

Ham with sliced pickled beetroot.

M&S do some wicked ones like Crayfish & Rocket?

Rod


----------



## whiskywill (15 Nov 2013)

heatherw":fme3qqtx said:


> avocado, strong cheddar and lettuce (the avocado takes the place of butter in all these)
> 
> avocado and marmite
> 
> avocado and jamon serrano





Is there anything more disgusting that you put in your mouth than avocado? It's the only thing that makes me retch when I taste it. It has the texture and taste of soft soap.


----------



## Harbo (15 Nov 2013)

Yes bananas!

Rod


----------



## marcros (15 Nov 2013)

Harbo":38qi0o1r said:


> Yes bananas!
> 
> Rod



Having read the thread earlier on, I was reading the updates from the last post. I was in full agreement about banana sandwiches being fantastic, but then realized that was the polar opposite of what you meant!


----------



## whiskywill (15 Nov 2013)

Harbo":2v6875gq said:


> Yes bananas!
> 
> Rod



I love bananas and eat at least one, sometimes two every day.


----------



## JustBen (15 Nov 2013)

A lot of great suggestions there.. And some that turn my stomach.

Some of the ingredients I've never heard of, mainly from Ianemaux. 
Maybe they are called something different in the uk.

Will pass (subtly) info onto HID......


----------



## n0legs (15 Nov 2013)

Strawberry jam, there is no better.


----------



## lanemaux (15 Nov 2013)

Well , he was a VERY old world Italian gent was old Rosie. A Genovese who slipped back into the mother tongue at the least provocation , colourful type. Yet the Italian ingredients are a must on "The Sandwich". For a goodly while after I moved to my present and extremely rural area I missed the variety of cultural foods from my previous life in Toronto Ontario. I hope you will try what I did and keep searching for ingredients . As the foodies are fond of pointing out "it's all about the ingredients". I got lucky on that score. You see , my wife is a rather good fine dining chef who has worked at some of the best restaurants in the area. I get to eat remarkably well by anyones standards because she really is very skilled. If you have any Italian markets about , then the butcher will be able to supply all I have listed , they are fairly widespread staples in the Italian community.


----------



## Glynne (15 Nov 2013)

I managed a fried SPAM and chutney sandwich today - brought back memories!


----------



## treeturner123 (15 Nov 2013)

Hi

How come no one has mentioned Fish Finger with tommy ketchup? Preferably on nice white bread.

Phil


----------



## No skills (15 Nov 2013)

As the colder weather creeps in I tend to crave fatty and higher calorie stuff (read junk), especially if I'm at work in the freezing cold all pineapple day. A microwave pizza in between two bits of bread does me for a few hours.

Stay away from kerrygold spreadable when making your sandwich, it doesn't spread - ruins a nice bit of bread. In fact it pineappled me off so much I was thinking about putting a review of it in the buying advice forum, if it was any worse it would come in a blue box with white writing.


----------



## heatherw (16 Nov 2013)

whiskywill":2rpqcsyf said:


> heatherw":2rpqcsyf said:
> 
> 
> > avocado, strong cheddar and lettuce (the avocado takes the place of butter in all these)
> ...



You must have been a chicken in one of your past lives, Whiskywill, apparently avocado is poisonous for them. 

I'm not accustomed to eating soft soap, so I don't know what it tastes like, but I think avocado is delicious, properly ripened, there are different kinds which taste completely different, and my favourite way of eating them is just split in half with a sprinkle of salt and a squeeze of lemon juice. The ones you get in the UK aren't usually very good, so maybe you haven't tasated a proper one. Or maybe it's just one of those things, my brother has the same problem with parsnips. 

It's avocado season here now. 1.50€ per kilo. And they're even good for you!


----------



## RossJarvis (16 Nov 2013)

heatherw":2ka7nczj said:


> but I think avocado is delicious, properly ripened, there are different kinds which taste completely different, and my favourite way of eating them is just split in half with a sprinkle of salt and a squeeze of lemon juice. The ones you get in the UK aren't usually very good, so maybe you haven't tasated a proper one. Or maybe it's just one of those things, my brother has the same problem with parsnips.
> 
> It's avocado season here now. 1.50€ per kilo. And they're even good for you!



MMMMMMMMMMM, Avacado and a sprinkle of salt with a touch of balsamic vinegar, mmmmmmmmmmm. Lovely in a crusty white sandwich with crispy bacon, tomato and mayonnaise, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## NikNak (16 Nov 2013)

A good strong cheddar and pate with lashings of English mustard... mmmmm


Granary bread, cheese or ham (doesn't matter which) sliced tom, cos lettuce leaves.... and here's the twist.... a thin spread of peanut butter :shock:  my missus introduced me to it when we first met and i was horrified... :tongue9: but believe me... it is DEEE LISHH =D> 


Another fave is one i saw as a teenager on (says it VERY quietly...) Jim'll Fix It....  there was a young lad on there that wanted to order a sandwich, in the Ritz i think it was.... sausage and marmalade... OH MY GOD...!!! Well.... i had to try it too... they are just sooo flipping lovely its unbelievable.... sounds disgusting, but think about it, its no different to having a sweet & sour from the Chinese take-away.

And lastly.... is it just me... but do bacon samich's and cheese on toast taste better on white bread than on healthy brown bread..?

Loving all the suggestions and preferences....


Nick


----------



## WoodySteve (16 Nov 2013)

left over from sunday roast, so Monday - Roast lamb with a touch of mint sauce. =P~ 

Favorite - BLC French stick. ccasion5:


----------



## blackrodd (16 Nov 2013)

We have a few chickens, so a boiled egg sarnie, salt, black pepper.on fresh bread, from the Rayburn. followed by, 
Salad an' cheese and a touch of pickle. 
And this time of the year, a flask of hot Bovril for a chaser.
And for Afters, Banana and brown sugar sarnie.
Regards Rodders


----------



## heatherw (16 Nov 2013)

Mmm, yes blackrodd, I forgot about the fried egg sandwich, with lettuce and mayonnaise and black pepper. (We have chickens too.)


----------



## tobytools (16 Nov 2013)

My misses makes my luch so what ever in the fridge, normally 2 sarnys, fruit, 35p energy drink,
If I have pizza the night b4 I'll grab a slice for work.
If she's lazy the last nights dinner, pasta, shepards pie you name it that what I have on a plate with foil over it. (New plate)

But if I had my way. Id take a jacket potato, Tuna, cheese, coleslaw, red onion ect,

Then again you can't beat ham and mustard (English) 

Or if I'm hungover a £5 for a Greece burger 
Ahh the good life
TT


----------



## Robbo3 (18 Nov 2013)

Now the thread has moved on ....

As kids we used to discuss, ie argue about, the most disgusting combinations of food. What we had access to & ended up with either marmite or marmalade on fried bread, then both. Delicious.

After a hard mornings beating, that's flushing out pheasants for the guns, nothing better than half a cottage loaf, a hunk of cheese & a large raw onion ..... all cut with an unwashed pocket knife that was last used to castrate a boar. The shoot provided a botttle of beer to wash it down.

Oh & dripping sandwiches. Lovely


----------



## ChrisR (18 Nov 2013)

Back in the days when I was out on the road, as an (Industrial Electrical Engineer), this time of the year I very often had my favourite pack lunch.
You need a food vacuum flask, fill with two or three hot and shelled hard boiled eggs, and top up with hot baked beans, top nosh, with bread and butter, ah brings back memories.

Just don’t expect anyone to ascend a ladder/tower behind you. :-"  

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## whiskywill (19 Nov 2013)

n0legs":27af2fsr said:


> Strawberry jam, there is no better.



With a slice of good strong cheddar cheese.


----------



## russ1980 (19 Nov 2013)

Corned beef with ketchup or peanut butter on soft white bread mmmmmmm


----------



## Bill Mooney (19 Nov 2013)

A friend of mine got bored with his sandwiches & told his wife to be inventive & use her imagination. She did & the next day he got sugarpuffs on toast. He didn't complain again.


----------



## joethedrummer (20 Nov 2013)

Robbo3":6ra0qkrb said:


> Now the thread has moved on ....
> 
> As kids we used to discuss, ie argue about, the most disgusting combinations of food. What we had access to & ended up with either marmite or marmalade on fried bread, then both. Delicious.
> 
> ...


Oh Robbo,,how us ol"boys used to fight to give that ol"pocket knife a lick,


----------



## blackrodd (20 Nov 2013)

Has any one mentioned A cheese and rasberry jam sandwich Fresh, with crusty white bread, much tastier than it sounds!
Regards Rodders


----------

